# Bushmaster AR 15 NIB for sale



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I have a brand new Bushmaster AR 15 for sale. Never fired. Comes with a $100 red dot scope. I would prefer to sale it to a CCW holder. $750 OBO. Text for pictures. Located in Herriman. Thanks


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Let the gun flipping begin!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSH...Id=734095080&CQ_search=bushmaster+qrc&CQ_st=b

They have been on sale multiple times at cabelas for $599.99


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This coming tuesday evening he might get $750 out of it. Reminds me I gotta get that AR10 lower ordered tonight.

-DallanC


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Sold!!!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Selling firearms for prices much higher than are easily accessible at stores makes me question who would buy it, and why they'd be willing to pay so much more to not go through the background check, etc. Hopefully you got good documentation.


----------

